# My personal best!! nite bite report 12/12/2012



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Decided not to fish the islands saturday morning due to east winds and figured that i would just fish local tonite, for the nite bite, and glad i went. i pulled my pb 5 fish weighing over 57 lbs!! pulled 2 fish over 12lbs 2 over 11 and 1 over 10. what an awesome nite, best part was that there were no boats around me, and the lake was like glass went 9/13 and 1 steely. speed was 1.3-1.4mph and only the outside boards hit, and i mean they were far from the boat, seems like they were shy today, hooksets were alot better due to increase of speed..enjoy pics:T


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Good job Andy, but it wasn't all that bad over West.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Weigh to GO


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! Nice Report,,, AWESOME PICS!

Just one question, Please,,, How far off shore do you have'ta go/ How deep?

I'd like to try it around the Bula & Conn walls,,,, just after dark,,,, then if we strike out, we can still try for the smelt.
Thanks & keep 'em commin'


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

awesome!!!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

W:Tow,you will not forget this night too soon. Great job!


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Great job! Looks like I need to schedule a few night bite trips instead of all day trips during my upcoming two weeks of vacation.


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

WOW! what a great catch!!! congrats..

dale


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks guys, but that weight is not the exact weight my digital scale took a dump on me last nite so ill have full details in a bit the exact weight


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

You did it again, few others report for night fishing and there were no other boats = I guess only a few fishing at night. Next time I have to go and follow you when the winter weather will be like last night. Also unlikely that the fish gestapo will ticket in the dark for fishing with 3 rods, as they did me yeterday afternoon at Catawba.
Good job Andy, got your fishing in a flat windless lake at night...- awesome timing it.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice heavy weight night bite catch Da-Animal! Awesome memorable night! Wow.

Oarfish, I believe that the majority of OGF'ers are sportsmen, supporting the following of regulations and the efforts of the state to maintain a world class walleye fishery. Knocking the DNR for doing their job was unnecessary.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

sorry everyone for the confusion, but i do have updated numbers for my biggest fish, 14.3 lbs weighed in giant eagle scale lol bathroom scale doesnt show ounces and the one my buddy has which was 33 will never be weighed, already cleaned.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

those are some real hogs with or without the digital scales. all you have to do is look at the pictures to see they are hogs.

i personally dont see anything wrong with using 3 rods. but 2 is the law and if you play sometimes you have to pay. i would love to see the law change to 3 rods in ohio like here in indiana and in michigan.

then when i have 5 people on my boat i could run my big boards with the extra rods. now i just run my 6 lite bite slide divers 2 down riggers and 2 outriggers. and when we have 6 people on board we still just run the 10 rods. its just not worth all the work running the big boards for 2 extra lines. but if i could run an extra 5 or 6 rods it would be well worth putting the big boards out.

and next year i may make a trip or 2 with 2 or 3 of us. i would really love to run 3 lines for each of us. but unless they change the law i guess were stuck with 2 lines each.

oarfish whats it going to cost you for that extra rod?? do you know if it costs the same for 1 rod over as it would for 2 or more rods over?? is so maby you should have run 3 extra rods,LOL. just kidding.
sherman


----------



## ROOM2MOVE (Jan 28, 2008)

That awesome Andy ! Great job! :bananalama:


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow! Nice fish! I went out Thursday night with a friend and it was the first time I have ever gone out at night. Only saw a couple of other boats but we got skunked. It was nice just being on the water. That has to be a blast pulling in those hogs! Way to go, man.


----------



## wlgds (Apr 16, 2010)

We sure are fortunate to have this great fishery, nice catch...


----------



## Jbigz86 (Jun 21, 2011)

Way to rock out Andy 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ONE-SHORT (Jun 28, 2011)

Remarkable..


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> Nice heavy weight night bite catch Da-Animal! Awesome memorable night! Wow.
> 
> Oarfish, I believe that the majority of OGF'ers are sportsmen, supporting the following of regulations and the efforts of the state to maintain a world class walleye fishery. Knocking the DNR for doing their job was unnecessary.





That is all fine and dandy to follow the rules and yes I got caught doing it.
Two of them came up to me from the west with the sun in my eyes. They could clearly see what I was doing while I did not know who they were in a 17' Lund average looking boat until really close. I gave them my drivers and fishing licenses and they were working on the ticket near by for a few minutes. I pulled in my two boards and the third hand held rod and turned off the Terrova.
After a few more minutes they gave back the licenses along with the tickets that I shoved it into my wallet. They said it was $90 when I asked and I was OK with it. Today I looked at the ticket hand written by the officier:

"Engage in fishing with more than two units of rod and line either in hand or under control Tow it: Four Units of Rod and Line"

Now that is a lie I only have two rod holders in my 14' boat. I never fish a cluttered boat. I have only the necessary tools to fish that particular situation and yes I had a third rod trying to make something of my long trip with only 2 fish in the well and not much time left.
Like I said I don't mind being punished for breaking the rules but the lying part bothers me because I don't think that it was a honest mistake since they had plenty of time to examine my simple and small setup in the bright sun when they pulled up. I call that Gestapo technique when they make up false accusation to get money out of fishermen. Next time I wont be so trusting an make sure that I will get my reading glasses and read the ticket before I wish them "Merry Christmas".
I will call them Monday to see what is up I am hoping that they actually did nit lie just quoted some kind of regulation that has the 4 rods in it but I do have bad feelings. By the way to some of your question the damage is $90


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Nice fish man!wow!luv me sum lake erie!! nowhere in the world can even start to compare! good job on da-hawgz!!!!
:T:T:T


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doboy said:


> WOW! Nice Report,,, AWESOME PICS!
> 
> Just one question, Please,,, How far off shore do you have'ta go/ How deep?
> 
> ...


Yes! Inquiring minds want to know. Not your exact GPS coordinates or your exact program. Just an idea of about how deep. There was post a few days back, i believe the reference was "sea cow", where a guy hung some major league hogs in 16'-20'FOW w/a DHJ 12.

Also, congrats! Those are some amazing fish!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Way to go, those are some pigs. I thought maybe the night bite was done.....guess not.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

triton175 said:


> Way to go, those are some pigs. I thought maybe the night bite was done.....guess not.


not over yet, youd be suprised how long you can catch them....all winter long at nite as long as the lake dont freeze and theres bait around


----------



## gov (Apr 22, 2010)

way to go andy, looks like a wall addition in the trophy room,thats why they call you "animal" congrads grady-spankeye.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Where did you put in at?


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice job Animal! :B


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations Andy! That's a great trip day or night. Those are some real tanks there! No doubt you underestimated weight.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

oarfish said:


> That is all fine and dandy to follow the rules and yes I got caught doing it.
> Two of them came up to me from the west with the sun in my eyes. They could clearly see what I was doing while I did not know who they were in a 17' Lund average looking boat until really close. I gave them my drivers and fishing licenses and they were working on the ticket near by for a few minutes. I pulled in my two boards and the third hand held rod and turned off the Terrova.
> After a few more minutes they gave back the licenses along with the tickets that I shoved it into my wallet. They said it was $90 when I asked and I was OK with it. Today I looked at the ticket hand written by the officier:
> 
> ...


Bottom line is you broke the law. Not feeling sorry for you at all. I am sure the people that go out twice and bring in 2 limits complain about the officers also. it doesnt matter if broke a minor or major law, you broke it. Dont complain just stop breaking the law! Its really simple.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

We may all disagree with the 2 pole limit but it is what it is. OGF is definatly not the place to express your opinion and justification of gaming laws. Bad form dude.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey oarfish theres ways around the 2 pole laws. U can bend the rules without breaking them. Ohio has the 3 hook rule. Therefore say u put a dypsy down with a 2 hook crankbait. Let it down 10 ft and take an OR board clip and tie a piece of 10 line to it and attach say a spoon. Its still one rod and 3 hooks total. When u bring it up with a fish on ul have to hand pull it into the boat b4 u detach it from the main line. Ppl have been doing it for yrs.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Outstanding job Andy. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

:B12/16/12: Gordon Park. Sunday started with the perch. Pulled 23 before it got dark. Started the troll bite around 5:15. Nothing till 8:15. Program that worked seemed to be F 18&#8217;s about 13 back. We did the best heading west just off the breakwall @ 1.0- 1.2 mph.. We had 3 over 8lb with 1 @ 11lb 4oz :T
P.S. thanks for the reply Andy on the PM


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

them are some piggies!! nicely done..hopefully the weather co-operates so we have a couple more nights to enjoy pulling them hogs


----------

